# Welsh Urb's Big Weekend Meet



## ginger_syn (Jul 5, 2006)

so is saturday 5th august good for people, it seems the most logical choice, say aye if you can make it,


----------



## ddraig (Jul 5, 2006)

aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 



























mun


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 5, 2006)

:d


----------



## zog (Jul 5, 2006)

is the selector playing that day?


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 5, 2006)

no on the friday


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jul 5, 2006)

Aye.*



















_*Subject to last minute cancellation without notice._


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 5, 2006)

Tis my birthday weekend so Im away


----------



## 1927 (Jul 5, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Tis my birthday weekend so Im away



LMHF in "can't make Welsh meet" shock


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 5, 2006)

As far as I was aware, posting here doesn't mean you have a legal or moral obligation to attend meets??

Just a bit of fun innit - perhaps some folk have got better stuff to do than meet a load of geeks of the interweb  

I'm in (95% certain anyway!)


----------



## llantwit (Jul 6, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> As far as I was aware, posting here doesn't mean you have a legal or moral obligation to attend meets??
> 
> Just a bit of fun innit - perhaps some folk have got better stuff to do than meet a load of geeks of the interweb
> 
> I'm in (95% certain anyway!)


Nah. Should be compulsory.
Everyone who posts here should have to (under pain of, well, something) sit around silently in the pub looking at a bunch of strangers wondering why nobody can communicate without the aid of a keyboard.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jul 6, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> LMHF in "can't make Welsh meet" shock



1927 in "needless wind-up" of LMHF shock 



 


(PS - far, far too cruel, Llantwit. I can communicate using microphones and webcams as well as keyboards, alright?)


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2006)

I'll be up in Kayaaardiff a couple of weeks later if anyone's about!


----------



## llantwit (Jul 6, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> I'll be up in Kayaaardiff a couple of weeks later if anyone's about!


Yay! 
We could organise a meet with Ed as the guest of honour!
A new thread anyone? Polls, Ddraig?
People might even turn up.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 6, 2006)

Aye for the 5th!!!!!!!!!!!

Not sure for a few weeks later, will be in Cyprus.....


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 6, 2006)

Give us some dates Ed - We'll sort it!


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2006)

Reckon we'll be there for Fri 18th/Sat 19th Aug.
Let's _beerify!_


----------



## nwnm (Jul 7, 2006)

Not sure for a few weeks later, will be in Cyprus.....[/QUOTE]


shkattah....


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 7, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Reckon we'll be there for Fri 18th/Sat 19th Aug.
> Let's _beerify!_


o.k


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> o.k


me too if i don't get a job at green man festival


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 7, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Reckon we'll be there for Fri 18th/Sat 19th Aug.
> Let's _beerify!_



I fly the 19th 

Are you going to ashton Court Ed??

actually is anyone from cardiff going???


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 7, 2006)

shkattah....

*goes back to thread to ree read*


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> I fly the 19th
> 
> Are you going to ashton Court Ed??
> 
> actually is anyone from cardiff going???



i might if i'm 'allowed' back in bristol  
or col comes to protect me


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 7, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> i might if i'm 'allowed' back in bristol
> or col comes to protect me



Well let me know how you are getting up there if you get clearance like


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Well let me know how you are getting up there if you get clearance like


will do! 
secret smoke signals yeah!


----------



## phildwyer (Jul 7, 2006)

Aye for the 5th.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 8, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> 1927 in "needless wind-up" of LMHF shock
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ima not allowed a birthday weekend away


----------



## nwnm (Jul 11, 2006)

holidays? LUXURY! When I were a lad............


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 16, 2006)

just a reminder


----------



## nwnm (Jul 26, 2006)

anything much happening about this <before it gets lost>


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm still coming up on the Fri 18th/Sat 19th Aug.
Is it worth starting a 'Little Urb weekend meet' for then?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 26, 2006)

Whyever not!

(Although I'll be at the Green Man up Brecon way I'm afraid  ).


----------



## nwnm (Jul 26, 2006)

let a thousand flowers bloom, as Chairman Mao once said


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 31, 2006)

so this saturday coming, still up for the meet in bute guys and girls, so far the definate ayes number five including me,





 maybe here, the other side of coopers field from the stones.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> so this saturday coming, still up for the meet in bute guys and girls, so far the definate ayes number five including me,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yay! nice one GS, who's the 5?
nice idea on location but i can't quite work out where that is and i've been in there loads, so dunno how anyone who hasn't been will find it.
reckon it'd have to be somewhere well obvious and easy to find to start with and mobile no's exchanged for any late arrivers or when we move to a nicer spot.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2006)

so so far
ginger_syn
ddraig
KBT
col (maybe like)  
nwnm
phil
haylz

anymore for anymore
llantwit?
zog?
guruchelles?
1927?
pbs?
go on you know you want to!


and i'll be going on the friday to see selecter also and sunday to swoon over Cerys


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 31, 2006)

I'll be at selecter as long a its not bucketting down weather wise


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> I'll be at selecter as long a its not bucketting down weather wise


kewl.
 
wot time on sat boss?


----------



## llantwit (Jul 31, 2006)

Can't commit at the mo.
Depends if I get a job I'm interviewing for on Thursday.
If I need to celebrate I will def be there.
If I don't get it I have to swotr up0 for another poss interview coming up soon.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 31, 2006)

I wish I could come. I reckon guruchelles definitely needs to go though, shes a top lass


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 31, 2006)

Just to say I've mentioned on other threads (but not this one  ) I forgot I'm off camping down Hillend this weekend so can't meet up for the big weekend.

Unless the weather stays like this - in which case I may well be down (assuming the Urbanites meet is relocated to a suitable boozer!)

Sorry everyone -


----------



## llantwit (Jul 31, 2006)

Enjoy KBT.
Hillend in Gennith?
I haven't used my board once this year. Shame on me.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 31, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Enjoy KBT.
> Hillend in Gennith?
> I haven't used my board once this year. Shame on me.



Yeah - Back in North Devon I had a mate in the marines, who'd drive us down to the beach via the marine base where we'd grab surfboards and wetsuits for free!

We did look like a load of dickheads in matching gear, but it was a laugh - I'm thinking of hiring a board from PJs and having another bash at it (its been years, and I was never any good at it anyway)

Gnarly


----------



## joffle (Jul 31, 2006)

i want to come


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 31, 2006)

What's going on??


----------



## ddraig (Jul 31, 2006)

they are just bein pansies chelles 
there'll still be some of us there i'm *sure*

nothing to stop ya joffle


----------



## joffle (Jul 31, 2006)

apart from the vast distance between me and cardiff!


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 31, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> they are just bein pansies chelles
> there'll still be some of us there i'm *sure*



 What's the actual plan then?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 31, 2006)

Im 50/50 at mo????

Might have to play mummy all weekend, as my mum has the hump with me again.......

Just cant get any decent babysitters these days


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 31, 2006)

if it sunny ,a picnic type thing with maybe a 3 pm start time and tomorrow I'll post an easily recognisable location after I've walked the dog 
coopers field is behind the pointy tree in the middle of the pic(for ddraig).


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 31, 2006)

kids welcome, also I will have a dog with me for an hour or so


----------



## joffle (Jul 31, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> also I will have a dog with me for an hour or so



Thats not a nice way to talk about ddraigs blind date!


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 31, 2006)

bad joffle


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 31, 2006)

So it will be, like, the Urb lot meeting for a bit before the concert-type-thing?


----------



## joffle (Jul 31, 2006)

sorry


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 31, 2006)

Some woman has just chased after her daughter grabbed her by the hair and is now dragging her up newport Rd, with her brother in boxer shorts screaming "let go of her mum"   

thing is the nearest street is good way off , so they must have had some run.....


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 31, 2006)

joffle said:
			
		

> sorry


oops forgot the


----------



## ginger_syn (Jul 31, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Some woman has just chased after her daughter grabbed her by the hair and is now dragging her up newport Rd, with her brother in boxer shorts screaming "let go of her mum"
> 
> thing is the nearest street is good way off , so they must have had some run.....



 bugger, visitors, back later


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 31, 2006)

That's no way to treat your visitors.


----------



## joffle (Aug 1, 2006)

unless thats what they are there for


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2006)

what's been goin on ere mun!


----------



## llantwit (Aug 1, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Yeah - Back in North Devon I had a mate in the marines, who'd drive us down to the beach via the marine base where we'd grab surfboards and wetsuits for free!
> 
> We did look like a load of dickheads in matching gear, but it was a laugh - I'm thinking of hiring a board from PJs and having another bash at it (its been years, and I was never any good at it anyway)
> 
> Gnarly


Not the point, is it? I'm shit too - I just love it!
Never fails to make me smile all day and then pass out in exhaustion.
Boards from PJ are great. Much like giant blue versions of the D-Day mullberry platforms. Which is what I need when I'm surfing - lots of buoyancy, and a big blue ting to let the real surfers jnow I'm a complete beginner and shit.
Have fun, KBT. I'm dead jealous.


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 1, 2006)

Errrr......So when and where is everyone meeting and what is the plan?

I'd like to come if I can.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> Errrr......So when and where is everyone meeting and what is the plan?
> 
> I'd like to come if I can.



right, as far as i can see from the last few pages...
this sat the 5th august, approx 3pm in bute park, next to Cardiff castle.

exact location to be sorted, somewhere not too far from the 'stone circle'

ginger_syn - i can sort of work out where that is in the doggy pic, but not sure everyone will be able to. mind if i try and do a suggestion with map thingy?
 

or maybe if your driving chelles then you can park up at an urb's and head into town/park with them?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2006)

right!
so i'm suggesting we meet just off the stone circle to the right if you were looking at stones from cowbridge road east entrance and a bit to the left if your coming from the town hall/back of the castle end.
just so it's easier to find, we could move as soon as most get there or if it's well busy.
does that make sense? 
anybody agree?
anything to add?

and WTF!?!?! is up with the castle in that pic?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2006)

pic from here btw
http://www.flashearth.com/


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 1, 2006)

Why not by the stones ?????

Or is there a reason i have missed


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 1, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> or maybe if your driving chelles then you can park up at an urb's and head into town/park with them?



Whether or not I can come depends on when my (ex) husband is planning to take the boys. I don't know whether it will be saturday morning or saturday evening. I'd like to be there to say goodbye to them because it'll confuse them if I go out and the next thing they know they're at Nanny and Grandad's house without me.

I could drive but I don't like to drive too close to Cardiff on account of being a wimpy driver. Or I could park&ride on the train. Depends what you guys are doing really.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Why not by the stones ?????
> 
> Or is there a reason i have missed



i dunno! think ginge thought it might be a bit busy, i dunno, ask her init!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 1, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> i dunno! think ginge thought it might be a bit busy, i dunno, ask her init!



It made me giggle, befor asking, dunno why......stoned i guess....off to the gym in an hour...


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> Whether or not I can come depends on when my (ex) husband is planning to take the boys. I don't know whether it will be saturday morning or saturday evening. I'd like to be there to say goodbye to them because it'll confuse them if I go out and the next thing they know they're at Nanny and Grandad's house without me.
> 
> I could drive but I don't like to drive too close to Cardiff on account of being a wimpy driver. Or I could park&ride on the train. Depends what you guys are doing really.



fair enough, Cardiff is mostly easy to drive around imo but maybe you could park up somewhere westside (off cowbridge rd east) as i presume you'll be coming in off the m4, and then walk/bus thus avoiding driving in the city.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> It made me giggle, befor asking, dunno why......stoned i guess....off to the gym in an hour...


pleasure/pain is it


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 1, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> pleasure/pain is it



If i dont go to the gym and eat healthily......i cant smoke, i have placed conditions on my smoking


----------



## llantwit (Aug 1, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> If i dont go to the gym and eat healthily......i cant smoke, i have placed conditions on my smoking


Masochist!


----------



## llantwit (Aug 1, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> and WTF!?!?! is up with the castle in that pic?


Either they've landed already and I missed it, or it's taken before/after a big concert.
Perahaps by the man himself?




Who, by the way, looks like a paedo with that beard.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Aug 1, 2006)

Chelle head straight down the a470 and park at Taffs well ( theres a park and ride) trains are every 15 mins in the day into cardiff central and queen street stations
Maybe a friendly urb could meet you at the station before heading off to the pub/stones?

Gutted I cant come


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm in London this weekend or probably would have been up for this.


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 1, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

>


  top man ddraig, have to go, visitor,


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 1, 2006)

hmm might be tempted, its 3pm at the circle yeah?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> If i dont go to the gym and eat healthily......i cant smoke, i have placed conditions on my smoking


makes sense really....makeamefeelabad why don't ya!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Chelle head straight down the a470 and park at Taffs well ( theres a park and ride) trains are every 15 mins in the day into cardiff central and queen street stations
> Maybe a friendly urb could meet you at the station before heading off to the pub/stones?
> 
> Gutted I cant come



or come off m4 a fair bit earlier (at A4232) and park up somewhere west, then bus?

e2a-scrap this, presumed u lived 'way out west'


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2006)

2 Hardcore said:
			
		

> I'm in London this weekend or probably would have been up for this.


friday sat and sun?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> hmm might be tempted, its 3pm at the circle yeah?



yeah, or i was suggesting just next to it where the square is like.

if gynger_boss clears it like


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> top man ddraig, have to go, visitor,


ta boss, that location ok with you?


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 1, 2006)

its a good spot, some nice trees, like this one


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2006)

yeah them tree's are mad, was sitting by them recently and think i got a pic when they were in full bloom.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2006)

not same but similar


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 1, 2006)

Will anybody be able to meet me off the train or somewhere in Cardiff?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2006)

yes, no worries depending on what time, if there's a train arriving about 20 to 3 or something then we can go straight up the park, assuming everyone is meeting at 3.

make sense?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Aug 1, 2006)

How you lot fucking organised this without a scientific poll is simply beyond me


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2006)

must be cos a woman was in charge eh!


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 1, 2006)

its the beauty of limited options, no faffing,


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> its the beauty of limited options, no faffing,


too right boss!


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 2, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> yes, no worries depending on what time, if there's a train arriving about 20 to 3 or something then we can go straight up the park, assuming everyone is meeting at 3.
> 
> make sense?



Ace. I may or may not be bringing a friend. Will that be alright? It's erring on the 'may not' but thought I'd ask anyway.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 2, 2006)

Guruchelles said:
			
		

> Ace. I may or may not be bringing a friend. Will that be alright? It's erring on the 'may not' but thought I'd ask anyway.



of course! not up to me is it  more the merrier n all that 
let us know if you are coming with a mate and then maybe we could meet at the top of westgate st (which starts almost opposite the station).


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 2, 2006)

just one question, is there a plan for once people get down, like bring some tinnies football kinda thing?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 2, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> just one question, is there a plan for once people get down, like bring some tinnies football kinda thing?



'bring what you expect to find'


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 2, 2006)

hmmmmm so beer it is then


----------



## ddraig (Aug 2, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> hmmmmm so beer it is then


no pop?


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 2, 2006)

i may bring some if im feeling nice, any requests 



oh and you ever get the feeling that every forum i post on your the one replying.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 2, 2006)

i may bring some if im feeling nice, any requests 



oh and you ever get the feeling that every forum i post on your the one replying.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 2, 2006)

i may bring some if im feeling nice, any requests 



oh and you ever get the feeling that every forum i post on your the one replying.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 2, 2006)

uuuh something appears to have gone wrong there :S


----------



## ddraig (Aug 2, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> i may bring some if im feeling nice, any requests
> 
> 
> 
> oh and you ever get the feeling that every forum i post on your the one replying.



do u mean thread or forum? 
it's cos i am in a good mood this morn so far (and generally helpfull, natch)


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 2, 2006)

right now for the its pissing down option,dempsy's, callahans,the goat major or the wetherspoons on westgate street, all close to the park, I haven't been to any of these for a couple of years so don't know what they are like now
 its up to you,
well I'll pick the one with the most votes tomorrow
also I'll bring some home made cider punch
the weather reports for sat range from cloudy to sunny, not much rain, but they've got it wrong before


----------



## llantwit (Aug 2, 2006)

Someone once offered to assasinate Colonel Buendia in the goat Major. You couldn't drag him in there!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 2, 2006)

personally if offered id go for either Dempysys or the Goats Major as the weatherspoons (the gatekeeper) is generally just full of drunks.


----------



## llantwit (Aug 2, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> .... is generally just full of drunks.


Not met many Welsh urbs, then, Jim?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 2, 2006)

i.don't.care.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 2, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Not met many Welsh urbs, then, Jim?



lol im gonna feel right at home then


----------



## ddraig (Aug 2, 2006)

so dare i say 'hands up' yet?


----------



## llantwit (Aug 2, 2006)

Can't do it, I'm afraid. My other half reliably informs me we are gonna go and stay with friends until Sunday morning. 
No Selacter of nice urbs for llantwit this weekend.
Have fun folks.


----------



## 1927 (Aug 2, 2006)

Dempseys has been the tarditional urbs meeting place since the welsh meets started so I  guess it would be rude not to pop in at some point!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 2, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> Dempseys has been the tarditional urbs meeting place since the welsh meets started so I  guess it would be rude not to pop in at some point!



does that mean you will be along sir?


----------



## 1927 (Aug 2, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> does that mean you will be along sir?



It surely does!


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 2, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> so dare i say 'hands up' yet?



Me, plus one.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 2, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> It surely does!


 wooT




			
				Guruchelles said:
			
		

> Me, plus one.


kewl


----------



## Col_Buendia (Aug 2, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> 'bring what you expect to find'



On that basis, I'll be bringing "no bloody urbanites" with me then.


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 2, 2006)

:d


----------



## ddraig (Aug 2, 2006)

sort im aht gs!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 2, 2006)

who's goin selector friday?  <


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 3, 2006)

don't know, see how I feel


----------



## Col_Buendia (Aug 3, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> who's goin selector friday?  <



Yep!

[shitstirring]

Aren't we having a meet on Friday? Where shall we meet?

[/shitstirring]


----------



## ddraig (Aug 3, 2006)

by the 4th flagpole on the left! didn't anyone tell col?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 3, 2006)

They've built some enormous scary ride at the end of Museum Ave - and In true comedy style I saw a baloon seller (who must have a base in Cathays for his 'blowing up station') with a massive bunch of baloons get blown onto the road!

Shame I'm gonna miss this - Weather is brightening up too - so its all systems go to Llangennith for me!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 3, 2006)

i wonder/'hope' there'll be other types of balloons about as well


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 3, 2006)

woo i just bought a rugby ball to bring down on saturday, go me


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 3, 2006)

The, its raining venue, is dempsy's ,which is just opposite the main castle entrance, but the weather looks like it will be ok sat so jim can play with his new ball


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 3, 2006)

yay


----------



## ddraig (Aug 3, 2006)

so 3 o'clock yeah, not half past or 4 or 5!
cos i am meeting chelles and fetching her across the busy road about 3 so there better be a bloody welcoming committee  

and jim, i might chuck your ball once in the american football style, no more sports than that tho


----------



## ddraig (Aug 3, 2006)

longlonglong shot i know but...
has anyone who is coming on sat have one of these whipped cream dispenser thingys?





or even if you ain't coming and want to lend me one? 
ta


----------



## 1927 (Aug 3, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> wooT



Why do I suspect you are taking the piss?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 3, 2006)

1927 said:
			
		

> Why do I suspect you are taking the piss?


  am not! 
have u got one of them thingys in the pic?


----------



## llantwit (Aug 3, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> longlonglong shot i know but...
> has anyone who is coming on sat have one of these whipped cream dispenser thingys?
> 
> 
> ...


You dutty dutty man.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Aug 3, 2006)

So is the meet on Sunday then? By the flagpole...?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 3, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> You dutty dutty man.


  i'm not planning to use it for cream tho


----------



## ddraig (Aug 3, 2006)

sooooooooo tomorrow is
Friday 4 August  	 
*7.30-8.10 pm
	Legendary Two-tone band The Selecter* 

8.35-9.15 pm
	‘Walkin' on Sunshine' with Katrina (formerly of Katrina and the Waves) 	 

9.40-10.40 pm
	Anthemic  rock from Welsh heroes The Alarm

i'll be there from 7.30 i reckon


----------



## ddraig (Aug 3, 2006)

from ere
http://www.cardiff-festival.com/BW2006.htm (scroll down)


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 4, 2006)

Right then peeps - make sure you have a blast (and not from one of Ddraigs dodgy balloons!).

I'm off to the gower - I'll do my level best to make the next one!


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 4, 2006)

weathers taken a turn for the worst


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 4, 2006)

ddraig, but why on earth do you wanta  squirty cream thingy, im worried...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 4, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> weathers taken a turn for the worst



hmmmm, no white vest for me, get your woolies on...


----------



## llantwit (Aug 4, 2006)

I reckon he wants to fill it with gas Halz. Just make sure he doesn't fill it with Helium by mistake. I can see the Wales on Sunday headlines now:
"Urbanite takes getting high to new heights as he floats over stage at Cardiff Festival: asylum seeking paedophile gay gas-sellers blamed!"


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 4, 2006)

lOl 

ddraig....no gas mate your breath is fine i tell ye....


----------



## Col_Buendia (Aug 4, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> lOl
> 
> ddraig....no gas mate your breath is fine i tell ye....



And your evidence for this would be *what* exactly??


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Right then peeps - make sure you have a blast (and not from one of Ddraigs dodgy balloons!).
> 
> I'm off to the gower - I'll do my level best to make the next one!


ai and you!
hang 10 dude <rocks out>


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> ddraig, but why on earth do you wanta  squirty cream thingy, im worried...



for NOS cylinders, got some cylinders but the dispenser in town was £65! 
was gonna try and do it without but apparently that's well dangerous


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> I reckon he wants to fill it with gas Halz. Just make sure he doesn't fill it with Helium by mistake. I can see the Wales on Sunday headlines now:
> "Urbanite takes getting high to new heights as he floats over stage at Cardiff Festival: asylum seeking paedophile gay gas-sellers blamed!"



helium ain't so bad! saying ya never tried it?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> And your evidence for this would be *what* exactly??


<moves flagpole>


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 4, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> for NOS cylinders, got some cylinders but the dispenser in town was £65!
> was gonna try and do it without but apparently that's well dangerous



You don't wanna go doing that!

perhaps you could try and prick the seal then get a ballon on quickly? Or discharge them all into a bin bag and put that over your head (NB - JOKE - DO NOT DO THIS!)

Did you buy the NOS in town btw? Where?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> You don't wanna go doing that!
> 
> perhaps you could try and prick the seal then get a ballon on quickly? Or discharge them all into a bin bag and put that over your head (NB - JOKE - DO NOT DO THIS!)
> 
> Did you buy the NOS in town btw? Where?


yeah the blokey in the shop was a bit like, errr, don't do that mate, or try it outside a t least. 
bought in that posh 'kitchens' shop on st mary's st nr the greggs. upstairs ask at the counter, i got a box of 10 for £5.95 but the squirty thing there was £65.
anyone reckon there's anywhere cheaper in Cardiff that might do em?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 4, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> yeah the blokey in the shop was a bit like, errr, don't do that mate, or try it outside a t least.
> bought in that posh 'kitchens' shop on st mary's st nr the greggs. upstairs ask at the counter, i got a box of 10 for £5.95 but the squirty thing there was £65.
> anyone reckon there's anywhere cheaper in Cardiff that might do em?




I reckon you should ask in Oriental Arts in the arcade - If they havent got adaptors they'll know where to get em

(Wishes he'd planned ahead for this camping trip)


----------



## llantwit (Aug 4, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> helium ain't so bad! saying ya never tried it?


[squeaky voice]I don't know what you mean[/squeaky voice]


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> I reckon you should ask in Oriental Arts in the arcade - If they havent got adaptors they'll know where to get em
> 
> (Wishes he'd planned ahead for this camping trip)



where's that too then? (in this 'city of arcades')
ta


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> [squeaky voice]I don't know what you mean[/squeaky voice]


one of the best laughs i've had was preparing for an event where we had a mahoosive canister to fill hundreds of balloons and about 7 of us were on it on and off, a room full of squeaky people, silly but i was crying


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> where's that too then? (in this 'city of arcades')
> ta


ahh, i think i know which one u mean, in high st arcade? ta
rang rebelrebel yesterday and they didn't have


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 4, 2006)

have a wander round the pound shops, or poss ikea, should be at selecter tonight,I'll say hi if I spot You


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> have a wander round the pound shops, or poss ikea, should be at selecter tonight,I'll say hi if I spot You



pound shops?!!?

got no car to get to ikea!

yeah, catch ya later


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 4, 2006)

what does NOS do to you? smae effect as hellium?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> what does NOS do to you? smae effect as hellium?


nope, sort of like a bit funny for a min or 2


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 4, 2006)

what other drug is it like?


----------



## llantwit (Aug 4, 2006)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=144717&highlight=nitrous+oxide


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 4, 2006)

nice cheers mate


----------



## Col_Buendia (Aug 4, 2006)

So we're meeting up in Oriental Arts? And we'll know each other by the balloons and squeaky voices?

Welsh urban meets get curiouser and curiouser... 

Smell y'all later at the Selecter. I'll be the bloke in the pork pie hat


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2006)

oh deary me! Terri Walker is on tomorrow! 
<swoons>


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2006)

sorry it's on sunday 




Terri - 'oh ddraig, where have u been all my life?'


----------



## Col_Buendia (Aug 4, 2006)

Well, thank fuck that is over and done with.

The Alarm... soft Valleys version of Huey Lewis and the News.

Katrina Waves Goodbye... soft California version of Huey Lewis and the News.

The Selecter... well, I'd never entertained the notion of a "self-tribute" band before. But they pulled it off, the little tykes...

Fingers crossed for tomorrow, hey peeps?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 4, 2006)

bah humbug!
68 guns will never die! 68 guuuu uuu uuuuns 68. guns!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Aug 4, 2006)

Get ta fucken bed!!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2006)

my parting shot! well from me camera




awwwwww


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2006)

and this classic bog subvert


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 5, 2006)

I had visitors, well still have , just taking 5 mins of while making tea, or I would have been there, saw the alarm at wembly stadium in 86 they are


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2006)

as long as your there for 3pm tomorrow boss!


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 5, 2006)

I will be. I'll be the one with the big dog,  well my tea break is over back to my guests


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 5, 2006)

well according to the bbc its going to be cloudy and warm so see you all in the park at 3


----------



## Biffo (Aug 5, 2006)

Nice pics ddraig. 

To all meetin up today - Dont take too many cans in - or put yer beer in a ruck sack. Booze 'ban' seems to be aimed at kids. Enjoy.

I will be back down tomorrow for Stereo MCs and Cerys.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 5, 2006)

im so incredibly hung over


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 5, 2006)

a nice afternoon in the park playing rugby will soon have you feeling perky


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 5, 2006)

yeah, jus tto clarify, park, near the circle at 3, how will i know who you are as ive never met any of you.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> yeah, jus tto clarify, park, near the circle at 3, how will i know who you are as ive never met any of you.


we'll be eating babies, obviously


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2006)

Biffo said:
			
		

> Nice pics ddraig.
> 
> To all meetin up today - Dont take too many cans in - or put yer beer in a ruck sack. Booze 'ban' seems to be aimed at kids. Enjoy.
> 
> I will be back down tomorrow for Stereo MCs and Cerys.


ta, and yup they were trying to stop people taking cans in then it apparently went to 'allowed 4' but they never searched me.

AND NO GLASS AT ALL PEEPS


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> im so incredibly hung over


me too! u r a whippasnapper and should get over it quick enough!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> a nice afternoon in the park _lying down_ will soon have you feeling _rested _



there, changed it for ya!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> yeah, jus tto clarify, park, near the circle at 3, how will i know who you are as ive never met any of you.



well you can either take your life in your hands and go round asking everybody 'r u off da inTeRneT'  or look at the ugly mug index, or the map i done and go for that spot, or sit about on your own trying to guess.
or even ask for a mobile no so your covered then


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 5, 2006)

hmmm the possibilities are endless, so just need to look out for the babie eaters, pretty sure there wont be many of them, and theres nothing like a shower and a glass of milk to get over a hang over


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 5, 2006)

Jim2k5 said:
			
		

> yeah, jus tto clarify, park, near the circle at 3, how will i know who you are as ive never met any of you.


I'll have this dog with me


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 5, 2006)

pretty


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2006)

*today's line up*

2.00-4.00 pm	Two hours of the best up and coming talent featuring sets from The Poppies, Daisy Blue, Alongcameman and introducing the winners on the Memory Lane Music Mix Competition 	 

2.00-2.20 pm	Viva Machine 	 

2.35-2.55 pm	Alongcameman 	 

3.10-3.20 pm	Memory Lane Music Mix Winners 	 

3.35-4.00 pm	The Poppies 	 

4.30-5.15 pm	Kicking off the evening with Cord 	 

5.45-6.30 pm	More local interest from The Crimea 	 

7.00-7.45 pm	East London Quartet The Infadels 	 

8.15-9.00 pm	NME favourites The Automatic 	 

9.30-10.30 pm  Chart toppers Kubb

looks a bit indie today and i picture swathes of emo children


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2006)

for anyone coming down later or who might get lost during the day when we go over to the stage, i'm suggesting the 3rd flagpole away from the stage on the left (with the Welsh flag) as a lost/find spot.

shit, should eat something really innit!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Aug 5, 2006)

ginger_syn said:
			
		

> I'll have this dog with me



So we'll be dogging in the park by the stones at around 3pm with people we've never met before?

Excellent!


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 5, 2006)

I have to say I'm only there for the bute bit , and maybe a half hour of show due to dodgy hip


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2006)

don' think i'll be able to do all the bands meself, see how it goes init!

and will prob have a dark blue record bag with me


----------



## Col_Buendia (Aug 5, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> don' think i'll be able to do all the bands meself, see how it goes init!
> 
> and will prob have a dark blue record bag with me



I thought your electronic tag didn't let you out of the house at weekends? Wasn't that the terms of your ASBO?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> I thought your electronic tag didn't let you out of the house at weekends? Wasn't that the terms of your ASBO?


waterloowelshy is kindly gonna wear it for me today , and your not sposed to mention it


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2006)

apparently the krishnas are down coopers field giving out free vegi food from 2pm


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 5, 2006)

I was wondering what the tent was for


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2006)

i got big silly baggy brown trousers on today as well

leaving now, see any one that's coming in a bit.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Aug 5, 2006)

just got back from the meet, nice to meet the ones of you that turned up


----------



## ddraig (Aug 6, 2006)

yup nice one, was a bit quiet but not too bad, hope u had a good time chelles? tried to find u at the stage but no luck.
here's a little vid of the krishna's in the park
http://www.youtube.com/p.swf?video_...3Q4/2.jpg&t=OEgsToPDskJXipRVTSJZSB3HPB2jxmvR:)


----------



## ddraig (Aug 6, 2006)

*right, let's try again!*

Sunday 6 August  	 

2.00-2.40 pm	Glasgow 5 piece Unkle Bob 	 

3.05-3.50 pm	Manic Eastern European folk from Mukka 	 

4.20-5.00 pm	Stunning Irish songsmith Foy Vance 	 

5.30-6.20 pm	Tequila soaked melodies from Los Pacaminos 	 

6.50-7.40 pm	Classic soul and R&B from Terri Walker 	 

8.10-9.10 pm	Get ‘Connected' to the Stereo MC's 	 

9.40-10.40 pm	And finally the homecoming queen Cerys Matthews

prob gonna go down about 5ish


----------

